# Bizkit - der schlafwandelnde Hund



## Muli (12 Dez. 2010)

*Also der träumt scheinbar sehr lebendig!*


​


----------



## Katzun (12 Dez. 2010)

macht meiner auch


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Dez. 2010)

lustig


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2010)

das ist nichts ungewöhnliches


----------



## Muli (12 Dez. 2010)

Nein, dass Hunde träumen und sich bewegen ist auch nichts ungewöhnliches ... aber soooo heftig?

Das habe ich zumindest noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Q (13 Dez. 2010)

immerhin ist er dann aufgewacht  :thx:


----------

